# Changes To The Forum Moderation Team



## PDX_Doug

To my fellow Outbackers,

I would like to take this opportunity to formally announce a few changes to the Outbackers.com Moderating Team.

You may have noticed that I have not been around as much for a while now. Actually, I have been, but it has mostly been behind the scenes doing the routine maintenance tasks that go with keeping this place going. The time available for me to devote to Outbackers has been limited, and the daily upkeep takes most what I do have.

Last fall, I was faced with one of those "Life happens" moments, and to say it has kind of turned things upside down would be an understatement. After a lot of soul searching, I have decided to go back to school and finish the studies (Architecture) that I started 35 years ago. Being back in school has been a lot of fun, but has also turned out to be a lot of work. Duh! Consequently, I am finding my Outbackers time even further constrained. So, it's time to make some changes. Fortunately I have been able to turn to some really great people (and Outbackers) to help pick up the slack while I am otherwise distracted. I know Outbackers will be in good hands.

First of all, I have elevated CamperAndy from Moderator to Administrator level. Doing so, allows him access to much of the behind the scenes mechanics of the site that only I have had access to in the past. As an Administrator Andy will be able to help me out with the daily background chores and that is going to be a big help. Andy has been a Moderator for several years now, and his dedication to the site and it's foundation has been unwavering. Thank you Andy for taking on this extra load.

Joining Andy as a Co-Administrator will be Oregon_Camper. Jim, besides being the most, um, prolific poster in Outbackers history is another person who really gets what this place is about. I really look forward to Jim's help and perspective, as he joins Andy and myself in guiding this great community forward. It's great having you on the team, Jim!

In case you are wondering, I should make it clear that I am still going to be around guiding the ship, but Andy and Jim will be managing the daily dealings of the community, and they will be the "Go-To" guys for most of your needs and issues. My responsibilities will now focus more on guiding the overall direction of the community, and bringing to fruition new resources and capabilities.

On the Moderating Team side of things, I would like to introduce two new members. Nathan and rdvholtwood have agreed to step up and join the team. Again, Nathan and Rick are two people have a great sense of the Outbackers.com community, and their approach, passion and dedication to the community has been unwavering. I am really looking forward to having both Rick and Nathan on board, not only for what they will bring to the community as Moderators, but also for their wisdom and perspective when it comes to moving Outbackers forward. Thank you both for agreeing to take on this sometimes thankless task. I know Outbackers will be a better place, for your participation!

Finally, I would like to offer a deeply heartfelt thank you to NDJollyMon for all he has given Outbackers.com over the years. Pete has been around since the beginning (Member #4!). He has seen it all and, always offered great advise and perspective when I needed it. Pete's life though, has pulled him in other directions. Besides being a full-time firefighter, Pete also manages a couple of his own forums, and - as if that's not enough - has also recently opened his own travel agency. As this leaves little time for Outbackers, Pete has decided to drop off the team and make room for others who have more to offer going forward. I wish Pete the best in his new endeavor, and hope that he still finds time to drop by, now and then, and join the fun. And if any of you are contemplating a cruise, you couldn't find a better cruiser to help you with your plans than Pete!

Beyond those changes, the balance of the Moderating Team have graciously agreed to continue in the role. Mike, Don, Nick and John, I thank you for all the help you have provided over the years, and can't tell you how much I appreciate that you are willing to continue. You guys are the greatest!

Well... I guess that's enough changes for now! To the general membership, these changes to the team do not indicate any changes in the Outbackers that you have known for years. We are still the same great community, with the same philosophy and goals that have led the community since Vern thought it up all those years ago. I thank you ALL for the support you have shown over the years, and look forward to great times ahead!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Rob_G

Congrats and well wishes to all!!!









Might want to have one of the new guys flex their admin power and move this post from the Rallies page to the News and Updates page though.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Here's to new adventures in your life and congrats to the new choices!


----------



## russlg

Can't think of any people better than you have chosen, you are obviously a wise man Doug...

Congrats to all!!

Russ


----------



## hautevue

Best wishes for a successful trek through architecture school. We look forward to seeing your design for the replacement for the Sears Office Tower in Chicago..


----------



## Rob_G

hautevue said:


> Best wishes for a successful trek through architecture school. We look forward to seeing your design for the replacement for the Sears Office Tower in Chicago..


They already changed the name so we might as well have Doug rebuild it!


----------



## daslobo777

Doug - Good luck in school!! And thanks to you and your Admin Team (new and old) for bringing us what OB.com is today!!


----------



## Nathan

Doug, I just thought of a BIG problem..... Jim doesn't have access to the post counts, does he?!?!?!


----------



## mikenkristipa

Good Luck in school, Doug and Thank You to all of the folks that makes OB'er's a fun place to visit and post our adventures and questions.

Mike


----------



## swanny

Go luck to all.









kevin


----------



## ember

Good luck and thanks to all!!


----------



## TexanThompsons

Wait...isn't Nathan on his 2nd SOB? I did some investigating







and I noticed in his profile that he INDEED has listed a product by Forest River.

Hmm, I think in section 4, subparagraph 8, annotation 13.4 is states that "no user with a username of Nathan who has more than 1 SOB after the initial purchase of an OB may ever, ever, ever, be given the authority to boot me, er, users off the forum due to his complete lack of intellect shown by purchasing multiple SOBs."

I know its in there...just have to look REAL hard!









Or, maybe this guy told me about it ->







<- he's funny too


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> Doug, I just thought of a BIG problem..... Jim doesn't have access to the post counts, does he?!?!?!


----------



## Carey

Good Luck to you all and have fun in school Doug! Thanks for all of your help!

Carey


----------



## BritsOnTour

Thanks again for keeping OB'ers going! We always get great answers to queries and recommend the forum to any OBs we meet on the road - we've met quite a few this year!

We'll be up in OR at the beginning of June, maybe we'll see you....

ali


----------



## Nathan

TexanThompsons said:


> Wait...isn't Nathan on his 2nd SOB? I did some investigating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I noticed in his profile that he INDEED has listed a product by Forest River.
> 
> .......


I thinking maybe I should get a big outback decal for the front????


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

TexanThompsons said:


> Wait...isn't Nathan on his 2nd SOB? I did some investigating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I noticed in his profile that he INDEED has listed a product by Forest River.
> 
> Hmm, I think in section 4, subparagraph 8, annotation 13.4 is states that "no user with a username of Nathan who has more than 1 SOB after the initial purchase of an OB may ever, ever, ever, be given the authority to boot me, er, users off the forum due to his complete lack of intellect shown by purchasing multiple SOBs."
> 
> I know its in there...just have to look REAL hard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, maybe this guy told me about it ->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <- he's funny too


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Best of luck with your endeavors, and great choices!


----------



## TexanThompsons

Nathan said:


> Wait...isn't Nathan on his 2nd SOB? I did some investigating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I noticed in his profile that he INDEED has listed a product by Forest River.
> 
> .......


I thinking maybe I should get a big outback decal for the front????








[/quote]

Or, you could just get that big white space on the bottom of your US map colored and we'll call it even!

All jokes aside, great team that has been assembled to keep us online and keep us going. Looking forward to the renewed efforts in keeping the site in tip-top shape!


----------



## clarkely

Nathan and Rick
















Congratulations!!!​


----------



## Nathan

clarkely said:


> Nathan and Rick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!​


I'm not sure if that is in order. Apparently, I now either have to buy an OB, or drive to Texas......


----------



## rdvholtwood

clarkely said:


> Nathan and Rick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!​


Thanks Clarke - much appreciated!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

rdvholtwood said:


> .gif" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan and Rick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif" />
> 
> Congratulations!!!​


Thanks Clarke, Eric, and everyone!! - much appreciated!
[/quote]

*X 2
*Eric


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> .gif" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan and Rick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif" />
> 
> Congratulations!!!​


Thanks Clarke, Eric, and everyone!! - much appreciated!
[/quote]

*X 2
*Eric

[/quote]

Eric







makes me wonder if Ricks foot' sutures were bothering him.....or if he was held up in his camper friday night...... doing Moderator training LOL.......

Hope the foot is doing better as well rick!


----------



## hyewalt34

I thank you all for all the work you put in here.

Walter


----------



## SaveFerris

Thank you Andy, Jim, Nathan and Rick. Each of you are a big part of making this community what it is, and I can't think of anyone better to take on these new roles.









Best wishes to you in your return to academia, Doug. Of course, it's not all work and no play, is it? Back To School Trailer


----------



## clarkely

Andy & JIm
















Congrats!!​


----------



## NDJollyMon

Good luck, and keep OUTBACKERS on track. I'll be hanging around when time permits...no worries. I just spread myself too thin now and again. (and it's camping season again!) I'm handing in my reigns to others that will have the time to pitch in and keep things going smoothly. It's been a fun ride...thats for sure.

I've seen a lot of changes around here since Vern first asked me to lend a hand...way back in the day. Some good, and some great.









Big kudos to everyone on the staff...it takes a great team to keep it alive.
Big thanks to the membership...for without you playing your role...the place won't exist!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

NDJollyMon said:


> Good luck, and keep OUTBACKERS on track. I'll be hanging around when time permits...no worries. I just spread myself too thin now and again. (and it's camping season again!) I'm handing in my reigns to others that will have the time to pitch in and keep things going smoothly. It's been a fun ride...thats for sure.
> 
> I've seen a lot of changes around here since Vern first asked me to lend a hand...way back in the day. Some good, and some great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big kudos to everyone on the staff...it takes a great team to keep it alive.
> Big thanks to the membership...for without you playing your role...the place won't exist!


Everyone please take note of NDJollyMon's memberbership number...he has been here a LONG time and has helped 100's if not 1000's of campers over his time here.

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

NDJollyMon said:


> Good luck, and keep OUTBACKERS on track. I'll be hanging around when time permits...no worries. I just spread myself too thin now and again. (and it's camping season again!) I'm handing in my reigns to others that will have the time to pitch in and keep things going smoothly. It's been a fun ride...thats for sure.
> 
> I've seen a lot of changes around here since Vern first asked me to lend a hand...way back in the day. Some good, and some great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big kudos to everyone on the staff...it takes a great team to keep it alive.
> Big thanks to the membership...for without you playing your role...the place won't exist!


Thanks for all your support over the years - your dedication and help enabled the Outbackers community to grow!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too




----------



## clarkely

Figured I would ask what the new Changes are? If there are any? If not there may be a glitch in the system somewhere.

I looked here to see what they were but didn't see them.

I noticed that Nathan had Honored Member underneath his name and Not moderator........ Figured i would ask so i know who is a mod to pm if needed


----------



## rdvholtwood

clarkely said:


> Figured I would ask what the new Changes are? If there are any? If not there may be a glitch in the system somewhere.
> 
> I looked here to see what they were but didn't see them.
> 
> I noticed that Nathan had Honored Member underneath his name and Not moderator........ Figured i would ask so i know who is a mod to pm if needed


******OLD post - this is not current ********
*
No glitch in the system.

Same old; nothing new. When there is news to be posted - it will be posted accordingly.

If you want to PM someone - you can PM the Admins.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

clarkely said:


> Figured I would ask what the new Changes are? If there are any? If not there may be a glitch in the system somewhere.
> 
> I looked here to see what they were but didn't see them.
> 
> I noticed that Nathan had Honored Member underneath his name and Not moderator........ Figured i would ask so i know who is a mod to pm if needed


From main page...just click on "Contact Staff"....you will then be shown option on who to contact.


----------



## clarkely

Thanks for the Replies guys - I just happened to notice Nathan was an honored member and not a moderator anymore - i dint know when it happened - so i figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.

ANd the Contact Staff Button - Duh _ that would have been easier for me to look there - I have "egg on my face", i forgot that was there - i went to forums tab and went to the htread i knew was pinned under site news or latest changes - forget exactly the title.

Anyhow Thanks for your responses


----------



## clarkely

I clicked the contact staff button and Got the information







Thanks!!

I see there are no longer "moderators", but instead more administrator's - no worries i know who to contact by hitting that tab.

I did notice all the moderators from a month ago are either moderators or now a Honored Member - has a nice ring to it ;-) I guess


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Good luck in architure school Doug ! Thanks for everything you have done on this site.


----------



## CamperAndy

Guys were are going to close this topic, it is a bit dated and has generated some confusion, so we are just putting this to bed. Good night.


----------

